# PaRappa the Rappa



## Spongebob (Mar 24, 2015)

This game series is so underrated. It's so cool! All the songs are great and I hope it gets a 3rd game. Here are some of the songs from the first game: 
http://youtu.be/nJ3o3kQZWm8
http://youtu.be/gmzMTkXLYoI
http://youtu.be/0s7cntB6ljQ



What are your thoughts on PaRappa the rappa?


----------



## Lock (Mar 25, 2015)

Omg!! Chop Chop Master Onion!!

I was totally into Parappa, Um Jammer Lammy and Space Channel 5 back in the day. They were so much fun. I eagerly got Parappa on the psp so I could play it during work breaks. I know he's in Playstation All Stars Battle Royale, but I haven't gotten around to getting it. I haven't played PS3 in like a year lolz





Love dat dawg.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 25, 2015)

I miss these kinds of games so much. PaRappa was absolutely ridiculous but it was so fun ;_;


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 25, 2015)

OHHHH I just got smacked with so much nostalgia! I have to find my parappa cd now.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Mar 25, 2015)

The second game was one of the first games I picked out when my dad got me my PS2 for christmas! I actually still have it. Hah.


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 26, 2015)

Kick, Punch, it's all in the mind!
If you want to test me, I'm sure you'll find
The thing I'll teach 'ya
Are sure to beat 'cha
Nevertheless you get a lesson from teacher
Now kick!

...Those rhymes and things will be stuck in my head forever. And ever.

Although I didn't play TOO much PaRappa, _Um Jammer Lammy_ was my jam. Weird, weird, *WEIRD* game, but it was so much dang fun. I even bought a cool t-shirt to commemorate my love for PaRappa and Lammy. They were a part of my childhood and I miss those games. With those and DDR, they were my first introduction to rhythm games that I remember fondly. 

Good fun. I need to play them again sometime.

My favorite songs/stages from Lammy's game were the Fire Station one (awesome beat), the Plane one (heavy metal, aww yeah), and the final stage where you perform with your band. The game also had some awesome co-op and I like how PaRappa featured prominently and had his own versions of every stage, too.


----------



## sharlzkidarlz (Mar 26, 2015)

I played this game again last month. Carpal Tunnel makes it harder than it was before and I couldn't remember that trick I used to get it right! Grr! I love the game so much!


----------



## Lock (Mar 27, 2015)

@amissapanda the baby stage with the caterpillar nurse lady was pretty weird lolz as a kid I didn't read too much into the bizarre things that happened in Um Jammer Lammy but as an adult it's like wtf. Also I miss DDR and DWI. I could only play DDR at Disney Quest so I was obsessed with DWI for a good chunk of my teenage years lolz


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 28, 2015)

This thread is convincing me I need to locate a copy or a ROM or something and play this again as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## samsquared (Mar 29, 2015)

Man, if only Battle Royale had a better announcer... :I
(and better characters lol)
But yeah, PaRappa is a great game. Plus, Stage 6 has the catchiest rap despite being the most nonsensical. Chop Chop Master Onion is my favourite character. Yaaass


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 31, 2015)

aww man, I love Parappa... ;__;
I was never able to finish the first game. I just couldn't do my fave song. this one, of course:





I'm not very good at rhythm games... 
couldn't play the second. watched someone else play it. never experienced Um Jammer Lammy. should look into it one of these days, maybe! :y


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 5, 2015)

THIS GAME IS TERRFIYING. OMFG. I watched my mom play this game when I was 4/5 and the onion scared me so bad. I had nightmares. I HATE ONIONS NOW. I used to like onions. I wish I was kiddin


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 5, 2015)

The only time I've ever associated with Parappa is in Playtation All Stars Battle Royale.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 5, 2015)

sobs omg.........my childhood...... I LOVE PARAPPA. <33333333 i sucked at it but so much nostalgia omg~


----------

